# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  VETEM PER FEMRA -- partneri qe deshironi

## Isomer937

Beni zgjidhjen tuaj se prej cilit kat do ta deshironit te dashurin/fejuarin/burrin?

Suprizen e katit te 5-te do ta them pas te pakten 35 pergjigjesh nqse behen aq. Nqse nuk behen atehere do mbetet SUPRIZE. 

Iu lutem qe te lini vetem femrat te votojne.

----------

